# Microondas no calienta para nada.



## pavell

necesito ayuda mi microondas no calienta para nada, pero todo los sistemas funcionan bien, no se que sera, ayúdenme por favor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Habrá muerto el magnetrón.....con los datos que das no se puede decir mucho.

Saludos!


----------



## pavell

tienes razón el microondas se pone el tiempo para calentar ya sea agua o comida en el interior gira el plato se enciende la lampara el tiempo programado funciona muy bien y cuando saco la comida o el agua este se encuentra igual como lo he metido.........pero si es el magnetron, ¿Como puedo probarlo?


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Pavell, si sigues ordenadamente las instrucciones y sugerencias de la pag:  http://repara-tu-mismo.webcindario.com/ te auguro, por lo menos, la determinación de tu falla, entonces,''click'' en su casilla ''averías'' y busca lo relacionado con sistemas microondas.


----------



## pavell

gracias por el link de microondas me a ayudado mucho ya que ya estoy probando los elementos.


----------



## txispas

pavell dijo:


> necesito ayuda mi microondas no calienta para nada, pero todo los sistemas funcionan bien, no se que sera ayudemen por favor



con los datos que aportas no se puede dar una solucion exacta pero lo más probable es que se haya fundido el fusible que protege el magnetrón, suele ser de 5Kv / 0,75A. Este fusible va alojado en una especie de cartucho de plastico que se abre facilmente.


----------

